# age for wooden blocks?



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)

I think my daughter is ready for blocks. She's 17 months old and is stacking things like crazy. Blocks all seem to have a 2-3+ age rating to them & I'm trying to figure out why that is. Could they really pose a safety hazard? They're too big to be chokable...


----------



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

We first got DD those Haba blocks at about 6 months? She wasn't stacking yet but they worked great as teething toys and not that long down the road she started banging them together. She's also always loved to knocking down any towers I made. They are still one of her favorite toys even though she's not stacking yet.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

DD has had her wooden blocks, stacking rings and shape sorter cube since she was several months old. At that time, she enjoyed holding and mouthing them. Over time, she has come to use them in the "right way"







Definitely amongst the best toy purchases!


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmm, I don't know. I've never looked at age guidelines on blocks. Guess that makes me a careless mama, but that's a whole 'nother matter.









We have two sets, one that my dad made and one set of Melissa & Doug ABC blocks. He's played with them both since... I don't know. Christmas, at least, so when he was 7-8 months. He has yet to fit one into his mouth, and believe me, this kid has a biiiiiiiiig mouth.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

I think blocks are suppose to be atleast 1.5" to be safe for babies. My mom bought us alphabet blocks but they were only 1" and could easily slip through a toilet paper roll. (I mention that because I heard somewhere that to check if a baby could swallow a toy you see if it can fit through a toilet paper roll.) So we haven't played with the alphabet blocks yet, but we do have a set of 9 nursery rhyme blocks. They are 1.75". We bought them from a montessori catalog but you can find them at other stores by searching for nursery rhyme wooden blocks.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

My ds is 15 months (13 months adjusted for preemie) and he loves our wooden blocks. They are the larger ones.


----------



## BaMo (Mar 19, 2006)

Where does everyone get their wooden blocks from?


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

We found all of ours at the local thrift store.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We got some of ours at a thrift store & some locally made. Ds has been loving playing with blocks for months - they are by far his favourite toy.


----------



## iris777888 (Apr 3, 2007)

We ordered ours from Nova Natural. Some may think they're kinda spendy, but they are great.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iris777888* 
We ordered ours from Nova Natural. Some may think they're kinda spendy, but they are great.

Ooooh! Those are so pretty. Now I want to buy more blocks!


----------



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)

OK good. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't some safety thing I wasn't thinking of... I really don't get age guidelines sometimes. There was a thread here earlier about different kinds of blocks.

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho....php?t=1142767


----------

